# Best Tires anyone?



## mameni2001 (Mar 27, 2008)

Iam in the market for all season tires for my 07 335I. I am stuck between Continental extreme contact DWS and Pirelli Pzero Nero all season. Does any one have any suggestions or any other brand that has a good ride and wont wear out soo soon. I have read many tests on Tire rack but iam more confused than ever. I definately dont want run flats.


----------



## Bcube (Apr 12, 2007)

I don't run all-seasons so I can't answer your question. But if you post in the TIRE RACK tires and wheels section of this board, I am sure Gary can help.


----------



## johnc_22 (Sep 14, 2004)

I'd get the best surveyed of the Ultra HP All Seasons which I believe on Tire Rack is a Michelin Pilot Sport All Season of some name. I have the Yokohama Advan S4's and I like them quite a bit but they are rated lower than the Michelin's. After 10K treadwear is minimum, but I am curious if for couple hundred more bucks the Michelin's would ride a bit better (as surveys on TireRack indicate). Hard to say since ride quality and comfort is such a subjective thing.


----------



## 1985mb (Apr 2, 2008)

A search might prove useful. I can't imagine a subject such as tires (all seasons or otherwise) has not been thoroughly discussed before...


----------



## Spagolli94 (Jan 27, 2009)

I also have Yoko Advan S4s and like them. But they are pretty bad in wet weather.


----------



## cwinter (Feb 3, 2009)

Spagolli94 said:


> I also have Yoko Advan S4s and like them. But they are pretty bad in wet weather.


Really? According to TireRack they are rated superior in wet weather. :dunno:


----------



## GatorTag (Jul 3, 2009)

I just ordered Continental ExtremeContact DWS for the 18s on my E90 328i...I'll post pics and give a review once I have them on. I'll be getting them put on (or at least I should be...) later this week.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 10, 2003)

Top choices would include the Michelin Sport A/S Plus, Bridgestone RE960, Yokohama Advan S4, Conti DWS and Pirelli Nero A/S. All of these are outstanding options.

Tires http://www.tirerack.com/a.jsp?a=AB2&url=/tires/index.jsp


----------



## GatorTag (Jul 3, 2009)

So I finally got the new wheels and tires on my car. The new Continental ExtremeContact DWS are great so far. I have never had a high end car before this one, and this is my first tire change, so feel free to take my opinions with a grain of salt.

So far, I like the new tires very much. They are less noisy, less rough, and feel more responsive than the Bridgestone RFTs that came on the car. I have only had them on the car for 2 days and have not driven them too hard, driven them in wet conditions, or driven them on the highway. I also have no experience with less expensive A/S tires (i.e. Kumho ASX) or more expensive ones (Michelin Pilot Sport A/S Plus), so I have no basis for comparison, but so far, I'm happy I didn't go with the more expensive ones.


----------



## hhibmw (Nov 8, 2007)

I've had the Conti's on my E92 for about a year and no complaints whatsoever. Very nice tires and I would not hesitate to buy them again.


----------



## DJtoad (Jul 18, 2009)

GatorTag said:


> So I finally got the new wheels and tires on my car. The new Continental ExtremeContact DWS are great so far. I have never had a high end car before this one, and this is my first tire change, so feel free to take my opinions with a grain of salt.
> 
> So far, I like the new tires very much. They are less noisy, less rough, and feel more responsive than the Bridgestone RFTs that came on the car. I have only had them on the car for 2 days and have not driven them too hard, driven them in wet conditions, or driven them on the highway. I also have no experience with less expensive A/S tires (i.e. Kumho ASX) or more expensive ones (Michelin Pilot Sport A/S Plus), so I have no basis for comparison, but so far, I'm happy I didn't go with the more expensive ones.


Thanks for posting your initial impressions. Please let us know what you think once you've taken them out on the highway for a speed run. Some people complain about Conti's being hard to balance and subject to winter flat spotting. I had Conti ProContacts once and do recall the flat spotting issue on cold mornings but I don't recall any balancing issues. I'm trying to decided whether to give the DWS's a try or go with Pole Positions.


----------



## dkt2k (Mar 25, 2009)

If I wanted to run a set of tires year-round, when I would expect only one or two episodes of snow 6" or more, usually a couple of inches only a couple of times per month in the winter, which of the all season tires would you recommend. I am interested in excellent performance, but want to be able to get to and from work in the winter.


----------



## fuz (Feb 6, 2002)

Before using all-seasons I ran Goodyear Eagle F1 GSD3s, and the move to all-seasons was not a subtle one in terms of traction loss. They didn't last too long, and price has increased very sharply so I decided to go all-season for my car which is mostly used for commuting.

I ran the Pirelli Nero M+S for awhile, but they just didn't have the grip I wanted, and didn't work very well in the wet. Decent feel, but not much confidence. I highly doubt they would work in light snow given the lack of tread.

I switched to Michelin Pilot Sport A/S+ earlier this year and noticed a dramatic increase in grip and feel despite being being new with thicker tread. Unfortunately they are quite expensive initially, but I hope they will last longer so that the cost lowers in the long run. I have't tested them in the rain yet, but looking at the reviews, they should be better. Besides the price, I'm quite happy with them. They are not sport tires, but are the closest I've seen in terms of grip.


----------



## Steel Cranium (Aug 28, 2007)

I had the goodyear Eagle F1 a/s installed a year ago. Purchased from tire rack and installed locally. Felt a bit "heavy" for the first few months (as the tire rack reviews stated about the break-in time) but broke in well. Wearing and performing well a year later.


----------

